# July 3rd with the Fish Whisperer



## Joerob5 (Feb 5, 2010)

For the past two years Me and my cousin Brian have had the chance to fish with Capt Delynn Sigler during the opening week of gag season. This year we were joined by my 13 yr old son Derin and Adam Peeples (AKA Sniperpeeps). We started off getting bait at the Mass. Delynn brought his cast net and with one cast we had an overstuffed live well. We then turned the nose of the boat to the south and off we headed in search of the grouper. 
The conditions were not the greatest and around noon the wind kicked up and we found ourselves in some pretty good 4ft swells. We fought the current and wind all day, but Delynn managed to keep us on the fish. The bite was slow (except for the highly endangered ARS) and he worked his butt off all day to find us fish. It seemed like Derin and I were the snapper magnets for the day. We probably caught 10-15 ARS that were 12-20 lbs. In the end we had a awesome day. The capstone event was Derin catching a 48 lb gag grouper. We finished with some really nice gags, reds and scamp. Big thanks to Capt Deylnn and Capt Adam Peeples. They are both stand up guys and great fishermen. Thanks for the use of your boat Adam!

PS. If you haven't had the opportunity to ride in a new Cape I highly recommend it. The 24 ft Cape OS is a fishing machine. We cruised in 2-3 ft for the 40 + mile ride out and in and stayed dry the whole time without taking a beating. Its an awesome boat!


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

nice fish how far out did you go?


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Dang. That's a nice box if fish. I can't wait till my trips with Delynn in August.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks again Joe, that was a great time yesterday! Watching Derin put the whoopin on that big gag was awesome. Capt Delynn is awesome, I learned a ton yesterday. I can't remember the last time I was this sore from catching fish!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joerob5 (Feb 5, 2010)

Adam, I figured you and Brian would be sore the way the two of you laid the smackdown on the grouper. Brian was a machine!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Presby12 (May 31, 2013)

Those are some nice gags! We had to release some really nice ones on our trip a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Delynn never disappoints. A 48 lb Gag is a stud!!!Awesome job guys!!!


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

My favorite posts are always the ones with kids holding up fish with a big smile on their face! Looks like a great trip.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

awesome trip guys. Capt'n Delynn knows how to find hem quality fish.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow, you guys slayed 'em! That was one fantastic trip you guys got. Thanks for sharing and great pics!!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Man, what a day you guys had.. Capt. Delynn is the man !


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice mess of fish and stud grouper !


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great post and pics


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks again guys for a really fun trip. All I heard was I want to catch my first grouper. Well, I think that one will do the trick. Joe you have a great son and I know your very proud of him. I can not wait to take him again. Thanks everyone for letting me tag along.


----------

